
Ask HN: Open-source requirements management? - Tomte
Does anyone know an open-source requirements management tool?<p>Something like Polarion Requirements or DOORS, just smaller and open source.
======
dekhtiar
If you mean an open-source project I don't know. But if you need something
free for open-source : [https://gemnasium.com/](https://gemnasium.com/)

~~~
Tomte
I'm looking for an open-source project, yes.

